# .357 question



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

My next gun will likely be a revolver. Most likely a .357 magnum because I think a 44 is overkill for an average person. I know that the 38 special is actually a .357 but how do all these compare to the .357 sig. Would a .357 sig fit in to a .357 mag? What would the differences be between the 38 special and the .357 sig?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> Would a .357 sig fit in to a .357 mag?


.357 SIG is a semi-auto round and not interchangeable with .38 SPL and .357 MAG.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Would a 3.57 sig round even fit into the chamber of a .357 magnum? If so if I I attempted to fire one what would happen?


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

It wouldn't fit. it's a .40 case necked down to a .38 bullet.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2318886014


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am planning to get a revolver in .357 too  

I saw 3 or 4 Pythons at the last gun show I went to that had me drooling. I just need to pool $1K before the next show in September  

So that's what, 20 weeks and 4 days until our next show... so that means I need to earn $6.94 a day to reach my goal. That's like what? Less than one hour of work everyday?! This goal seems attainable 

Had my eye on a .357 Stainless Python. Anacondas are cool too. I saw one King Cobra. It was nice too 

If all else fails I can buy a 686 or a GP100 and then use the remaining dinero to buy ammo haha 

Good luck on your search! :smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Gearheart said:


> It wouldn't fit. it's a .40 case necked down to a .38 bullet.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2318886014


+1 a picture is worth a thousand word..


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

thank you gentlemen.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a S&W 686 357 Mag with a 6 in barrel. I just love shooting it, it is dead accurate at 25 yards..I bought it used but in an excellent shape..That's the only revolver I have, but that's all the barrel gun I need.

check it out: http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=396


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i have a glock 32 .357sig and its bad ass plus you get 13 rounds instead of 5 or 7


----------

